# Spare tire!



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Where is it? And how do you take it out?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

use your spare tire wrench and go to the drivers seat. 

look down into the center console area you will see a 1 1/4" round plastic plug. 

pop the plug out and the spare tire release bolt will be exposed, turn it counter colckwise, and the spare tire drops down from under the car. 

good thing we have 3 year . 36K RoadSide Service


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Pretty easy use, and the tray underneath has enough cable slack that if you use the supplied plastic arm, you can pull it safely to the side of the van without having to crawl under the vehicle. Just be sure when putting the tire up and down using the wrench, you don't accidentally hit your dash or nav screen, it could leave a nasty mark.


----------

